# Smoked Pheasant (Q-View)



## chew2475 (May 29, 2017)

So despite the dreary weather here in CT was able to finally smoke some pheasants I got last fall hunting with my dad.  This was the second smoke on my new Camp Chef DLX pellet smoker.   The recipe I used below was pretty much Hank Shaw's recipe on his honest food website.

Put the 2 pheasants in a food grade bucket.













Pheasant 1.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 29, 2017






Mixed up a bring consisting of 8 cups water, 1/2 cup brown sugar, and 1/2 cup kosher salt.  Poured over the pheasants and into the fridge over night for 13 hours.













Pheasant 2.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 29, 2017






On a side note if ever looking for cheap food grade buckets I got this one from the bakery section of my local grocery store for 50 cents.  Was able to get a 5 gallon for 75 cents.













Pheasant 3.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 29, 2017






The pheasants out of the brine and on a rack to dry.  No pic but had a small fan blowing on them while they dried for about 2 hours.  Then got busy so put in fridge for a couple hours.













Pheasant 4.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 29, 2017






Pheasants on the smoker with apple wood.  Smoked for 1 hour on the Heavy Smoke setting













Pheasant 5.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 29, 2017






Pheasants after 1 hour.  Changed setting to 225 degrees and basted the birds with pure maple syrup (did not reduce as Hank does in his recipe).  Brushed the birds twice more with maple syrup every 30 minutes.  













Pheasant 6.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 29, 2017






Birds off the smoker after about 2.5 hours.  Thigh temp at 167 degrees when pulled.  Covered with foil and let rest on counter for an hour while prepared dinner.  Did sneak a snack while waiting :-)













Pheasant 7.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 29, 2017






The legs missing on this one as they were the snack.













Pheasant 8.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 29, 2017






Pheasant breast all sliced up and ready to eat.













Pheasant 9.jpg



__ chew2475
__ May 29, 2017






Family loved it and probably one of the best ways I have had pheasant in all my years.  Will definitely be doing this again.  Have just enough slices left for a smoked pheasant and avocado sandwich for lunch tomorrow and perhaps some smoked nachos tomorrow night (Perhaps will get some photos of this too.  Stay tuned).   Thanks for looking.

Matt

5/30 UPDATE:  Went through and made the nachos.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/263424/smoked-pheasant-nachos


----------



## crazymoon (May 30, 2017)

Matt, good looking smoke on your birds !


----------



## SmokinAl (May 30, 2017)

Those birds look delicious!

Nice job!

Point!

Al


----------



## indaswamp (May 30, 2017)

Yum! I love smoked pheasant! MY buddy has a recipe for a smoked pheasant chowder that is killer! he makes it with the legs and thighs...smoked over apple wood. Points!


----------



## chew2475 (May 31, 2017)

Thanks.  Would love to see that recipe.


----------

